# Vorteil vom Booten per UEFI

## cryptosteve

Moin,

angeregt durch diesen Thread möchte ich hier nochmal die Frage aufwerfen, wo genau der Vorteil vom Booten per UEFI liegt.

Ich habe kürzlich neue Hardware in Betrieb genommen und habe lange hin und her überlegt, ob ich mich mit UEFI und GPT beschäftigen soll. Weil ich so scharf auf den Realbetrieb war, habe ich das erstmal nach hinten verschoben und so'n richtig schnödes Legacy-Setup aufgesetzt (fdisk -> mbr, grub1) - das tut ausgezeichnet und tat das schon jahrelang. 

Warum also sollte ich auf gpt und UEFI wechseln?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Also ich partitioniere mit gdisk (gpt), weil die Partitionen alle gleichberechtigt sind, d.h. es gibt nur noch sogenannte "primäre" Partitionen.

Kein Gedöns mit erweiterten Part. usw. Die Namen sind dann linear z.B. sda1-sda8.

Ich boote z.B. mit syslinux (MBR) und das funktioniert super.

Wenn du direkt von UEFI bootest kann du dir imho den Bootloader sparen. Hab mich aber mit direktem UEFI-Boot noch nicht so beschäftigt.

@schmidicom hat aber in iregndeinem Thread mal ein "Howto" geschrieben, wie er das gemacht hat - vielleicht findet er ihn wieder.

Jean-Paul

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Also ich partitioniere mit gdisk (gpt), weil die Partitionen alle gleichberechtigt sind, d.h. es gibt nur noch sogenannte "primäre" Partitionen.
> 
> Kein Gedöns mit erweiterten Part. usw. Die Namen sind dann linear z.B. sda1-sda8.

 

Ok, ich habe nur drei primäre Partitionen (/dev/sda1 bis sda3) und einmal /dev/sdb1. Da gibt es also schonmal keine Notwendigkeit.

----------

## py-ro

GPT hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass die Partitiontabelle redundant abgelegt werden, aber weder ist GPT eine Vorraussetzung für UEFI, noch ist MBR für Classic von nöten, man kann es mischen wie man will.

EFI hat bei mir den Vorteil, das MB initialisiert dann einfach rasend schnell und ich kann auch aus Windows heraus bestimmen was als nächstes gebootet werden soll.

Bye

Py

----------

## musv

Ich benutze eigentlich nur noch GPT. Ist aber momentan noch eher 'ne philosophische Frage. Sofern da mit Grub aus herkömmlichem BIOS gebootet werden soll, braucht man noch die bios_grub-Partition. UEFI / EFI hab ich nicht. 

Vorteile:

Unterstützung von Festplatten >= 3 TB. Die gehen mit mbr nicht mehr

fortlaufende Partitionsnummern, da es nur noch primäre Partitionen gibt (sdX1..n)

Nachteile / Zusatzaufwand:

benötigte bios_grub-Partition (2 MiB), sofern Grub von der Platte booten soll.

läuft nicht mit cfdisk. Stattdessen nimmt man gdisk oder parted.

Im Kernel muss EFI-/GPT-Unterstützung aktiviert werden.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich benutze eigentlich nur noch GPT. Ist aber momentan noch eher 'ne philosophische Frage. Sofern da mit Grub aus herkömmlichem BIOS gebootet werden soll, braucht man noch die bios_grub-Partition. UEFI / EFI hab ich nicht. 

 

Was für eine bios_grub partition? Ich habe hier auch GPT am laufen und verwende Grub1(das gentoo ebuild patched gpt support in die sourcen von grub-0.97) und da muss ich keine separate partition anlegen. Oder meinst du mit "bios_grub" eine GPT partitionstabelle mit "protective MBR".

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich habe hier auch GPT am laufen und verwende Grub1(das gentoo ebuild patched gpt support in die sourcen von grub-0.97) und da muss ich keine separate partition anlegen. Oder meinst du mit "bios_grub" eine GPT partitionstabelle mit "protective MBR".

 

Ok, ich hab letztes Jahr irgendwann mal auf Grub2 umgestellt. 

Ich musste eine separate Partition anlegen:

Partitionstyp: 0xef

kein Dateisystem anlegen

Flag: bios_grub

Ohne diese Partition meckerte Grub2 und ließ sich nicht installieren. Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt der protective MBR ist. Wenn ich auf diese zusätzliche Partition verzichten könnte, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.

Hat hier auch mal jemand rausgefunden:

http://www.joachim-neu.de/post/144/grub2-bios-gpt/

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions

----------

## py-ro

Die Partition ist nötig weil GPT direkt bei Sektor 2 beginnt, während beim MBR meist eine Lücke gelassen worden ist um dort den Bootloader einzustellen (deswegen starteten die immer bei Sektor 63).

Auch hier ist GPT der eigentlich sauberere Ansatz.

Das BIOS schert sich übrigens nicht um GPT oder MBR, es liest nur den ersten Sektor der Festplatte und führt den dort gefundenen Code aus, von Partitionen hat das BIOS keine Ahnung.

Bye

Py

----------

## schmidicom

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> @schmidicom hat aber in iregndeinem Thread mal ein "Howto" geschrieben, wie er das gemacht hat - vielleicht findet er ihn wieder.

 Habe ich das? Schön zu wissen.  :Smile: 

Zum Thema:

Für mich liegt der grösste Vorteil darin das ich keinen Bootloader mehr brauche und dem UEFI ohne Umweg das Laden des Kernels überlassen kann. GPT ist da mit seiner Redundanz eigentlich nur ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt für mich.

Technisch gesehen hat der UEFI boot noch den möglichen "Vorteil" (je nach Kernel-Konfiguration "EFI_VARS_PSTORE") das der Kernel bei einem Absturz eine EFI-Variable als Ablage für seinen pstore benutzen kann. Dadurch steht der pstore dauerhaft zur Verfügung selbst wenn auf der Platte nicht mehr geschrieben werden konnte. Doch wie einige Samsung Laptops erst kürzlich zeigten funktioniert das nur fehlerfrei wenn der Gerätehersteller ein UEFI verbaut das sich an die definierten Standards von uefi.org hält.

Die besagten Geräte wurden durch den pstore im UEFI so schwer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen das sie nicht mehr eingeschaltet oder repariert werden konnten.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> GPT hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass die Partitiontabelle redundant abgelegt werden, aber weder ist GPT eine Vorraussetzung für UEFI, noch ist MBR für Classic von nöten, man kann es mischen wie man will.

 Das stimmt so aber auch nicht ganz, ein UEFI ohne CSM (Compatibility Support Module) kann eine Festplatte mit MBR zwar lesen aber nicht booten.

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> Ds stimmt so aber auch nicht ganz, ein UEFI ohne CSM (Compatibility Support Module) kann eine Festplatte mit MBR zwar lesen aber nicht booten.

 

Doch das geht, einfach ebenso eine EFI-Partition mit der passenden ID anlegen, funktioniert wunderbar um im EFI-Modus zu booten.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich das Hersteller "gespart" haben, aber in der Spezifikation ist das drin.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Habe ich das? Schön zu wissen. 

 

Ja, hast du. Und ich habs nicht vergessen   :Very Happy: 

Ich bin nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, aber für mich ist das ein Howto.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940826-highlight-tianocore.html

... dein letzter Post.

Jean-Paul

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für mich liegt der grösste Vorteil darin das ich keinen Bootloader mehr brauche und dem UEFI ohne Umweg das Laden des Kernels überlassen kann.

 

Muss man dann nicht bei jedem Update oder Änderung den Kernel erneut ins UEFI flashen? Oder liegt der Kernel auf der HDD?

----------

## py-ro

Der liegt auf der HDD, wie bisher auch. Wenn man den Stubloader benutzt eben in der EFI Boot Partition.

Bye

Py

----------

